# solenoid problem?



## wildeagles (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, here is my problem. I have a 2007 Simplicity Axion zero turn with a B/S 24hp ELS. At first, my starter (I thought) would not work. I replaced it, then it would not engage but just spin. In the mean time I must of drained the battery (original), then bought a new one. I then replaced the starter solinoid. It started, great I thought. A few days later I start it up to mow my yard, things are going great. I am just about done and it starts to sputter being low on gas. Before it dies I shut it down and fill it up. I go to start it up and its a no go. The starter just spins again. Did my solinoid go bad after 2 starts? Thanks for any help, Chris


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site Chris. It sounds more like your starter giving you trouble, but before doing anything else, try jumping the starter direct. If it starts OK, then it could be the solenoid. Low voltage would also cause the starter to spin, but not engage the bendix. So could a bad ground. Try testing the voltage of the battery and also the out put of the charging system. If the engine is not charging, it's just draining the battery power. Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## wildeagles (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I tried by passing the solenoid with a direct shot to the starter. The starter just spins and does not engage. Starter is also new, I replaced the solenoid a second time. Ground wire to the block was missing a bolt and just dangling. Now it is bolted down and i am still only getting the starter to spin and not engage.
Chris


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just for kicks- see if the battery cables are on the correct polarity ( pos to pos- neg to neg) - ive accidentally reversed them and the starter indexer actually spins backward and will not engage .....


----------



## wildeagles (Jun 24, 2011)

Dangerousltoys56,, and BullarusBulldog,, I owe you two a THANK YOU and a couple of beers!!! Between the ground wire being not being bolted down and me putting the battery back in backwords (had to take battery out to get at ground wires) there for hooking up my cables up to the wrong polarity. I must have been thrilled about finding out bad ground to not pay attention to the battery.
But now I think I created myself another problem when I did that. I went to pull the knob to engage my blades and it didn't work. Did I fry my switch to the knob when I reversed the battery? Thanks for any thoughts on my new problem.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the fuse,in the harness.


----------

